# Inflated bill?



## floors99362 (Feb 17, 2014)

I recently damaged some basic 2" press board base (no fancy cuts just basic 45's) during flooring installation. There was approx 140 ln. feet of painted base to be removed and replaced (including painting in place). I was charged by the homeowners brother a contractor $700 labor for removing and reinstalling the 140 ln. ft of base. He charged three hours to remove the base, 17 man hours to install the base, 4 hours taping, and 2 hours paining. I though this was a bit much so now I'm in a big dispute with the homeowner over the charge. Is this a fair amount?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

No way.17 hours to install 140 lf is crazy.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I could install that in 10 mins or 3 weeks


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Of course not... but good luck coming to a compromise...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dam, they even put sand in the vaseline....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Does that include material cost? Doesn't seem that bad to me. 

$5lf to remove, install, prep and paint. 

I don't care how many hours he has. If he had $150 in material/fuel/consumables then that's just about 2 days labor at $35/hour. Who knows how much of PITA it was to install. How many miters, trips to the saw, stuff to move around, etc. 

Why didn't you offer to install the base?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

As a floor guy, base should be an integral part of your business. You should of known what to expect and how much to charge. My floor guy is a great base guy. Hell my tile guy does a great job with base.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Why didnt you take care of it?


----------



## floors99362 (Feb 17, 2014)

No the materials were separate at $150. I have done enough base to know this was not a difficult install.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why didn't his brother do the floor if he's a contractor?


----------



## floors99362 (Feb 17, 2014)

In retrospect I should have made time to install the base. Hindsight's always 20/20 right?


----------



## floors99362 (Feb 17, 2014)

Obviously he doesn't know carpet. Since he cut up all my seams to move the carpet to spray the new base and hand ripped off the seaming tape ripping apart the backing and taking chunks out of my seaming edge at the same time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

floors99362 said:


> In retrospect I should have made time to install the base. Hindsight's always 20/20 right?


This is your answer. Pay the $700.00 and move on.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

...


----------



## floors99362 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jaws, 

There is a separate issue. Since he ripped apart my seams and took chunks out of them it made it impossible to stretch in. I proposing a wash on the install/damage vrs the cost of the base repair. I just wanted feedback on the cost of the base install.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We cant help you with the price. Different areas mean different rates. 

If the homeowner gave you a chance to fix what you damaged, you should of done it or be prepared to pay the difference. 

I wouldn't fix the carpet if he screwed it up.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Let the home owner pay him. It's their brother


----------



## floors99362 (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree about the different rates but no matter where you live it seams like 17 man hours to install 140 ln. ft. of base is extreme. I could have based the entire house out in 17 hours but that's just me. Just figured it should have taken closer to 8 man hours to install and wanted feedback on that. 3 hours to remove the base even with running a blade seems a bit much also.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

B.D.R. said:


> Let the home owner pay him. It's their brother


Homeowner or their brother didnt damage the base.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Next question 

How does one damage that much base installing carpet?


----------

